# S/c



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

hello there, where can i find the cheapest Magna Charger for the LS2? or is it still not out yet?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

bayside blue said:


> hello there, where can i find the cheapest Magna Charger for the LS2? or is it still not out yet?


they've been out for a long time and the best price I've seen was from


----------

